# Estação Meteorológica de Lagoa - Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

Boa noite,

Venho apresentar aqui as primeiras fotos da instalação da Estação Meteorológica do Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal, Lagoa.

Foram hoje instalados o poste e o anemómetro, sendo que o resto da estação deverá ser montada durante a próxima semana, quando a vedação do local estiver colocada.

Aqui ficam as primeiras fotos:

Local onde ficará toda a estação:







O poste onde ficou o anemómetro. tem 10 metros de altura mais quase 1 metro no tubo da ponta onde ficou agarrado anemómetro. Irá levar 2 espias, para não abanar com o vento, apesar de com este diametro, o efeito do vento ser minimo.




Vista Este, do topo do poste:



Vista Sul:





Vista Norte:




Vista Oeste:





O anemómetro depois de instalado:




O resto da estação ficará instalada num tripé da Davis, posicionada a cerca de 2 metros do poste do anemómetro e a 1,5 - 2 m de altura, para ter o máximo de exposição solar e apanhar o minimo de sombra projectada pela vedação. O solo em redor terá vegetação rasteira.

Depois coloco as restantes fotos, assim que a instalação ficar completa.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

Instalação perfeita, não poderia estar melhor


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Bem que dizer desta instalação... excelente!  
A nível de anemómetro até está melhor que muitas EMAs do IM! 

Pertence à CM de Lagoa?


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Minho disse:


> Bem que dizer desta instalação... excelente!
> A nível de anemómetro até está melhor que muitas EMAs do IM!
> 
> Pertence à CM de Lagoa?



Sim, é da CM Lagoa. Como o Sitio das Fontes é um local que entre outras vertentes, tem uma forte componente de Educação Ambiental e dado o meu interesse pela meteorologia, achou-se interessante ter uma estação instalada nesse local.

Irá ter os dados online na página www.cm-lagoa.pt e nas futuras páginas dedicadas à estação e ao Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 23:15)

O local onde irá ser instalada parece ser uma excelente escolha; tem apenas atenção se a árvore não faz sombra aos sensores UV e solar, senão o número de horas de sol, a radiação solar e os níveis UV ficarão «atenuados» de forma evidente.
De resto, parece ser um sítio com um excelente arejamento, o anemómetro está muito bem instalado e exposto, é impossível esse mastro abanar.
Enfim, uma bela estação com todo o seu potencial aproveitado numa boa instalação.

Vai ser, sem dúvida, uma estação para seguir com muita atenção. 

Quem me dera poder ter a minha estação instalada ao nível do solo...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O local onde irá ser instalada parece ser uma excelente escolha; tem apenas atenção se a árvore não faz sombra aos sensores UV e solar, senão o número de horas de sol, a radiação solar e os níveis UV ficarão «atenuados» de forma evidente.
> De resto, parece ser um sítio com um excelente arejamento, o anemómetro está muito bem instalado e exposto, é impossível esse mastro abanar.
> Enfim, uma bela estação com todo o seu potencial aproveitado numa boa instalação.
> 
> ...



Quanto à sombra da árvore, apenas uma faz sombra, mas só até à zona do mastro. Como a estação vai ficar ainda um bocado bom afastada do mastro, no sentido contrário ao da árvore e a 1,5 - 2 m de altura, parece-me que não será muito afectada por essa sombra. Depois farei uns testes para ver esses pormenores mais especificos, de forma a que nada afecte a estação. Em último caso (e não devia dizer isto!!!) corta-se uns ramos da árvore!


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2009 às 23:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim, é da CM Lagoa. Como o Sitio das Fontes é um local que entre outras vertentes, tem uma forte componente de Educação Ambiental e dado o meu interesse pela meteorologia, achou-se interessante ter uma estação instalada nesse local.
> 
> Irá ter os dados online na página www.cm-lagoa.pt e nas futuras páginas dedicadas à estação e ao Sitio das Fontes.



Boa notícia! Não poderia ficar em melhores mãos


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Minho disse:


> Boa notícia! Não poderia ficar em melhores mãos



Conheces alguém de cá?


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Conheces alguém de cá?



Não 
Digo isso porque por seres uma pessoa amante da meteorologia não é de certeza uma estação para instalar e esquecer como se tem visto em algumas por esse país fora, principalmente em escolas...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Minho disse:


> Não
> Digo isso porque por seres uma pessoa amante da meteorologia não é de certeza uma estação para instalar e esquecer como se tem visto em algumas por esse país fora, principalmente em escolas...




Pensei que conhecesses cá alguém!!
Será uma estação para estar sempre a 100%!!!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

Como o Minho disse, a instalação do anemómetro está melhor que muitas EMAs do IM! Aliás, até serve de exemplo! 

A educação ambiental e a meteorologia, deveriam ser uma aposta forte em todas as câmaras deste país!

Muito bem conseguido, *ecobcg*! 
Parabéns pelo trabalho realizado.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 09:50)

Excelente! Obrigado pela tua dedicação ecobcg!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2009 às 00:38)

Boa noite pessoal!!

Hoje andei a montar o resto da estação!!! Finalmente!!!

Aqui ficam as fotos da mesma:












































A vedação colocada tem 2m de altura. O ISS da estação ficou entre os 1,5 e 1,80m de altura do solo, mais ou menos. Não há sombras a bater na estação, e parece-me que ficou num local bem arejado.

Falta agora proceder à instalação do software no computador e meter os dados online. Tudo vai depender da facilidade (ou dificuldade) que terei nesse aspecto.

Agradeço sugestões e criticas, no sentido de melhorar algum aspecto da instalação. 

Nota: já agora, alguém me sabe dizer se o software do weatherlink já traz "templates" de páginas web para a estação?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 00:59)

A instalação está excelente ! 

Palavras para quê ? 

Agora é só colocar os dados online. 


Nota: 

1. Porque é que não usaste todo o tubo do tripé ? 
Desperdiças ali uns 20 cm que podiam ser aproveitados no topo do tripé para subir mais o módulo principal. 
Não é nada de fulcral, é mais uma questão de aproveitamento de recursos e também de estética.

2. Podes pôr os dados de temperatura da consola a mostrar as décimas, não precisam de ficar em unidades, como vêm originalmente.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2009 às 14:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Nota:
> 
> 1. Porque é que não usaste todo o tubo do tripé ?
> Desperdiças ali uns 20 cm que podiam ser aproveitados no topo do tripé para subir mais o módulo principal.
> ...



1. Não usei todo o tubo do tripé devido ao tamanho do cabo do anemómetro, que não permitiu que o módulo principal subisse mais um pouco. Como o tripé ainda está um bocado afastado do mastro do anemómetro, o que sobrou de cabo só deu para o módulo ficar a essa altura. No entanto, vou comprar mais uns metros de cabo, de forma a que possa passar o cabo do anemómetro do mastro, por baixo de terra (num tubo), até ao tripé, saindo mesmo por baixo deste e subindo depois ao módulo. Ai já o módulo vai subir até ao fim do tubo do tripé.


2. Quanto aos dados da temperatura em décimas, tenciono fazer isso, mas ontem só tive tempo de ligar a consola no interior, não pude aprofundar e ler o manual da consola, para ver todos esses pormenores.


----------



## kikofra (8 Mar 2009 às 15:06)

Bela estação...



ps: tens um rato igual ao meu


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

Aproveito para deixar o convite. Quando vierem ao Algarve e passarem por estes lados, se quiserem combinar, fazemos uma visita ao Sitio das Fontes, com a respectiva visita ao local da estação meteo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Aproveito para deixar o convite. Quando vierem ao Algarve e passarem por estes lados, se quiserem combinar, fazemos uma visita ao Sitio das Fontes, com a respectiva visita ao local da estação meteo.



Já estava a pensar nisso. 

Obrigado pelo convite, hei-de descobrir mais essa estação. 

Com certeza que um dia por aí passarei, que ando sempre de viagem por todo o país.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

Este é o sonho de todos nós, poder montar uma estação com esta qualidade nestas condições perfeitas. Uma instalação de fazer inveja a muitas oficiais do IM.

O único reparo é mesmo o já falado aqui, a altura da iss até está perfeita. Acho que nem a devias subir mas sim cortar o resto do tubo que está a mais. Isto porque esse tubo pode ter influência nos valores da precipitação.

Eco, muitos parabéns


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2009 às 11:40)

Bom dia,

Alguém me pode dizer como inserir aqui o sticker da minha estação do weather undergound?

Fiz o registo, já está online, mas copio o código para aqui e não dá para ver??

<object width="290" height="130"><param name="movie" value="http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=IPORTUGA54&freq=2.5&units=metric&lang=BR" /><embed src="http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=IPORTUGA54&freq=2.5&units=metric&lang=BR" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="290" height="130" /></object>


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2009 às 12:03)

Para já, podem ir acompanhando a estação em:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA54


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 12:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer como inserir aqui o sticker da minha estação do weather undergound?
> 
> ...



É impossível colocar aqui stickers do Wunderground desse género, pois são objectos de Flash Player.
Não é por acaso que, em vez de um sticker do Wunderground, coloquei na minha assinatura um sticker do Meteoclimatic.

---

De resto, muitos parabéns pela colocação da tua estação online ! 
Vai ser uma das minhas prioritárias para consultar nos próximos tempos.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2009 às 12:13)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É impossível colocar aqui stickers do Wunderground desse género, pois são objectos de Flash Player.
> Não é por acaso que, em vez de um sticker do Wunderground, coloquei na minha assinatura um sticker do Meteoclimatic.
> 
> ---
> ...



OK. Pensei que desse.
Vou fazer o registo no Meteoclimatic também!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 12:52)

ecobcg disse:


> OK. Pensei que desse.



O código que mostraste há pouco seria apenas aplicável numa página web na função de html, o que implicaria que tivesses acesso à edição dessa página.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

Muitos Parabéns! Um óptimo exemplo a seguir... pena muitas autarquias não darem grande importância a estas coisas, apenas uma *mínima* contenção nas festas (por exemplo) e dava para estas e outras coisas.

Numa escola aqui do concelho está também uma Davis, mas não emite dados on-line. É uma pena...Site ou link já tem... não dá é nada

http://www.eps-pde-antonio-farinha.rcts.pt/meteo/meteorologia.htm


*Mais uma vez... Parabéns pela iniciativa.*


----------



## Gor (1 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

Parabéns pela excelente iniciativa.
Ja estive no local a ver a estação e esta 5 estrelas 

Vai ser muito útil ter dados online de uma das zonas que considero um paraíso da natureza.

Em comparação com os dados da minha estação (moro a 3Km em linha recta), posso dizer que a temperatura, pressão e a humidade estão em armonia com a minha, a direcção do vento também é ideintica ao meu cata vento 

Paulo Gordinho


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2009 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Estive a fazer uma pequena alteração na instalação da estação.
Como o ISS, que está instalado num tripé da Davis, abanava um bocado com o vento (parece-me que aquele tripé da Davis não é perfeito!!!), subi um pouco o ISS e coloquei uns cabos a segurar o tubo do tripé a umas bases no chão, de forma a evitar que o mesmo abane com o vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 23:28)

Perfeito, era mesmo o que faltava fazer ! 

Parabéns pelas melhorias.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2009 às 00:06)

Bem, o Meteoclimatic acabou de me dar a certificação da estação!!
Nada mau!!!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Ago 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia!

Após alguma demora (maior do que o previsto), finalmente acho que estou em condições de vos apresentar o novo site da Estação Meteorológica do Sitio das Fontes. Ainda não está completo, faltam alguns pormenores (histórico dos dados e relatórios, principalmente), mas já dá para seguir os dados actuais e consultar mais algumas coisas...

Aqui fica o link:
*Meteofontes*

Agradecia comentários e criticas, com vista ao aperfeiçamento do site!!


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2009 às 11:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Após alguma demora (maior do que o previsto), finalmente acho que estou em condições de vos apresentar o novo site da Estação Meteorológica do Sitio das Fontes. Ainda não está completo, faltam alguns pormenores (histórico dos dados e relatórios, principalmente), mas já dá para seguir os dados actuais e consultar mais algumas coisas...
> 
> ...



Muito bom o site, parabéns 

Informação muito bem organizado, visual simples mas apelativo e um grafismo geral bem conseguido! 

Por mim está impecável!


----------



## Kraliv (14 Ago 2009 às 12:43)

Parabéns!!


O site está muito bom  Fizeram (parabéns ao Edgar  ) um belíssimo trabalho.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Ago 2009 às 15:47)

Obrigado pelos comentários positivos!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2009 às 13:07)

Bom dia,

Gostava só de deixar a informação, para quem tem consultado o Meteofontes, que por razões técnicas, o local onde se encontra o pc da estação meteorológica, tem sofrido falhas de energia frequentes. Isto deve-se ao facto de o local ser 100% abastecido por energia solar e se estarem a resolver algumas questões técnicas relacionadas com esse mesmo abastecimento e que apareceram recentemente. 

Por esse facto, os dados meteorológicos do site Meteofontes não têm estado devidamente actualizados , situação que espero ver regularizada ainda hoje ou amanhã.


----------



## tdda (1 Set 2009 às 15:40)

Bom site. Espero que consigam resolver os problemas eléctricos rapidamente.

Bom trabalho.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2009 às 16:50)

Problemas eléctricos resolvidos!!
Já tenho energia novamente!!
O site já está actualizado novamente!!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

Bom dia pessoal,

Implementei mais algumas funcionalidades no site, nomeadamente a colocação dos gráficos com os dados referentes às últimas 24h, semana, mês e ano, bem como algumas pequenas correcções!

Vai estando mais completo!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Implementei mais algumas funcionalidades no site, nomeadamente a colocação dos gráficos com os dados referentes às últimas 24h, semana, mês e ano, bem como algumas pequenas correcções!
> 
> Vai estando mais completo!!



Parabéns por mais um interessante progresso.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

Finalmente o site Meteofontes está reanimado! Após um grave problema com o servidor, lá se conseguiu recuperar o site!
Embora ainda não esteja 100% recuperado, já dá para ir seguindo os valores actuais e a sua evolução, através das várias secções dos gráficos!
O resto penso que ficará tudo ok nos próximos dias!

Entretanto, já o podem ir consultando!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

Pronto, o site já está novamente com toda a informação necessária e todos os dados online!

Agora, é só consultar!


----------



## The Sorceress (23 Mai 2010 às 01:07)

Olá Ecobcg

Gosto de espreitar este forum, mas nunca me tinha registado.

Depois de ter estado no Sítio das Fontes e ter visto a sua estação metereologica achei que seria interessante registar-me e deixar o meu comentário sobre a mesma.


Gostei muito do Parque e... também da estação meteorológica.
Não conhecia... e tendo em conta que vivo relativamente perto... acho que deviam fazer mais publicidade.

Fico à espera que consigam fotografar uma lontra. A Lontra Bernardina gostava muito de ver fotografias das suas primas...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 22:22)

Boa noite,

Fiz mais uma pequena adição ao site, com a criação da secção "_Relatórios da estação_", onde podem consultar os resumos mensais e anuais dos dados da estação. 

http://www.cm-lagoa.pt/meteofontes/relatorios.php


----------



## ecobcg (17 Dez 2010 às 08:59)

Devido a alguns pequenos problemas que se têm verificado com o dominio do Meteofontes, por vezes o endereço www.meteofontes.net não está acessível. Nesses situações, poderão seguir o link alternativo  www.cm-lagoa.pt/meteofontes  , pois o site continua online à mesma. 

Ainda não detectámos a origem do problema, mas conto resolver esta pequena questão a curto prazo.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Será que algum dos proprietários de uma DAVIS, terá porventura a chave Allen que aperta as conchas do anemómetro ao anemómetro, e poderá proceder ao empréstimo da mesma? É que a minha perdeu-se, e fui lá ontem tentar tirar as conchas do anemómetro e não consegui, nenhuma chave em mm dá para aquilo, tem que ser a original (que está em polegadas).

Alguém que dê uma ajuda??


----------



## Costa (8 Jul 2011 às 10:28)

ecobcg, só uma situação relacionada com o teu site. A mim as páginas aparecem desformatadas, com a secção principal do site aparecer por baixo da coluna do lado direito em vez de aparecer ao lado.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2011 às 10:57)

Costa disse:


> ecobcg, só uma situação relacionada com o teu site. A mim as páginas aparecem desformatadas, com a secção principal do site aparecer por baixo da coluna do lado direito em vez de aparecer ao lado.



Normalmente esse tipo de desformatação acontece dependendo da versão do Internet Explorer, e já verifiquei que também acontece no Firefox. Não sei muito bem qual será o problema, mas no Internet Explorer, costumo resolver a questão colocando o browser no Modo de Compatibilidade.

Mas vou aproveitar para rever essa situação.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2011 às 18:58)

Boa tarde,

Hoje a tarde foi aproveitada para instalar um novo anemómetro na estação (uma vez que o original se encontrava avariado), bem como para fazer alguma manutenção. Tinha aproveitado a encomenda do anemómetro novo para mandar vir logo alguns componentes para ficar como backup, no entanto, visto que os componentes novos traziam algumas melhorias relativamente aos originais, aproveitei para os trocar logo. Assim, foram efectuadas as seguintes intervenções na estação:

- *Instalação de um anemómetro novo*: os novos anemómetros da Davis trazem algums modificações, nomeadamente a ponta do cata-vento, que agora é em metal (em bronze, julgo eu?); o suporte do anemómetro tem um sistema de fixação do cabo do anemómetro melhorado; todo o material pareceu-me com uma qualidade melhor;

- Aproveitei para trocar a anterior extensão do cabo do anemómetro por uma *extensão original da Davis*;

- *Instalação de um novo sensor de temperatura/humidade*: aproveitei para instalar este, uma vez que me pareceu que o circuito onde o sensor está fixado, bem como o respectivo cabo, têm uma melhor protecção (relativamente ao original) com uma espécie de silicone transparente;

- *Instalação de um novo motor de aspiração do radiation shield* e colocação de umas *baterias novas*: este motor vem agora com os terminais de ligação mais protegidos da humidade;

- Toda a estação, e principalmente todos os "pratos" do radiation shield", foram novamente alvo de uma limpeza exaustiva;

Os componentes originais que foram substituídos irão ser limpos, o anemómetro avariado irá ser alvo de uma inspecção para verificar se dá para o reparar, e ficará tudo em ordem para servir de backup em caso de futuras avarias.

Para já, parece-me que a estação ficou praticamente como nova e pronta a "levar" com os rigores do Inverno que se aproxima!


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2011 às 19:26)

Boas leituras, ecobcg.


----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2011 às 00:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Para já, parece-me que a estação ficou praticamente como nova e pronta a "levar" com os rigores do Inverno que se aproxima!





Bom trabalho!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2012 às 21:36)

Novo endereço do Meteofontes:
http://meteofontes.cm-lagoa.pt

Toca a actualizar os favoritos!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2012 às 10:29)

Para acompanhar estes novos tempos das redes sociais e ajudar à divulgação do site, foi colocado o famoso botão "Gosto"no site Meteofontes. 

Vá lá, todos a clicar!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Dez 2012 às 14:23)

O Meteofontes também já está no Facebook, com previsões diárias e acompanhamento em tempo real das condições meteorológicas, em particular no Algarve, mas também no resto de Portugal.
Juntem-se a nós em http://www.facebook.com/meteofontes . E já agora, cliquem no “Gosto” e ajudem-nos a partilhar a página! Obrigado.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2014 às 16:55)

Mais uma adição ao projecto!



> SITIO DAS FONTES INTEGRA REDE MUNDIAL DE ESTAÇÕES GNIP
> 
> No âmbito de uma parceria com a Universidade do Algarve e com o Instituto Superior Técnico / Centro de Ciências e Tecnologias Nucleares, foi recentemente instalado na Meteofontes - Estação Meteorológica do Sítio das Fontes, um coletor de precipitação para medição de isótopos ambientais.
> 
> ...


----------

